# H110i GT an AM4?



## Obiwan (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
sind Upgrades für die H 110i GT für AM4 in Sicht? Habe noch nichts finden können. Hat jemand was gesehen?
Danke.


----------



## alexissss (27. Januar 2017)

Laut Corsair sind folgende AiO-Wasserkühler bereits AM4-kompatibel:

    Corsair Hydro H60 (CWCH60)
    Corsair Hydro Series H100 (CWCH100)

Für das restliche Portfolio sei eine Halterung (Bracket) zur Nachrüstung der AM4-Kompatibilität in Planung. Unter welchen Bedingungen dieses zur Verfügung gestellt wird, sei jedoch noch nicht geklärt.

Quelle:CPU-Kuhler fur Ryzen: Umrust-Kits fur AMDs Sockel AM4 im Uberblick - ComputerBase


----------



## Obiwan (31. Januar 2017)

Okay, danke dir


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Februar 2017)

Wir arbeiten daran diese Bereitzustellen. Sobald weitere Infos vorliegen, werden diese Bekanntgeben.


----------



## Obiwan (4. Februar 2017)

Das klingt gut. Danke


----------



## Obiwan (23. Februar 2017)

Hi,
gibt es zu dem Thema schon etwas Neues zu berichten?


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2017)

Unter ARE YOU READY FOR RYZEN? befinden sich weitere Infos zur Kompatibilität und der Lösung mit einem AM4 Bracket.


----------



## Obiwan (3. März 2017)

Danke, meine H 110i GT ist kompatibel und montiert.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2017)

Und wie schlägt sich das gute Stück auf welcher CPU?


----------



## Obiwan (3. März 2017)

Ryzen 7 1800X auf Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero

Das Auslesen der Temps klappt imo nicht wirklich zuverlässig, in Corsair Link garnicht.
Was ich bisher sehen kann: 
- Boost bis 4,1GHz ohne Probleme bei max. 60° bei viel zu hoher Spannung  (lässt sich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht manuell anpassen, suche hier  noch)
- Prime 95 max. 72° C (bei ebenfalls viel zu hoher Spannung)

Ich teste noch was weiter und aktualisiere dann, wenn ich die Spannung in den Griff bekomme...


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Schaut ja schon mal vielversprechend aus. Ich kann es kaum erwarten selbst mit dem Ryzen zu testen. Das dauert bei mir persönlich aber noch etwas.

Corsair Link Updates sind weiterhin in Arbeit.


----------



## Obiwan (3. März 2017)

So sieht Corsair Link imo aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2017)

Ich weiß gar nicht worüber du dich beschwerst.  Wir arbeiten dran.


----------



## Obiwan (21. März 2017)

Neue Version sieht super aus, danke.

Übrigens: Mit OC auf 4.0 GHz @ 1.4V VCore im Realbench Stresstest max. 80°, abzgl. Offset +20° wären dann 60° (Profil "Leise").


----------



## Bluebeard (2. April 2017)

Mit den zahlreichen BIOS Updates im Moment ändert sich die Lage ja wöchentlich. Hauptsache es wird nicht schlechter!


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2017)

Dazu mal eine Frage.
Ab wann kann man damit rechnen, dass das AM4 Kit schon beim Kühler bei liegt und man es nicht mehr nachbestellen muss?
Dauert sowas 8 Wochen? 12 Wochen?
Oder kann man immer mal Pech haben und irgendein Restbestand im Lager erwischen, das das Kit nicht drin hat?


----------



## Obiwan (14. April 2017)

Hier mal ein Update zu Stock-Settings, da Ryzen Master ja jetzt "offiziell" richtige Teps ausspuckt:

Idle: 28°C bei 22°C Umgebung 
Last Handbrake 15 Minuten: 50°C 
Ingame mit GPU-Abwärme selbst bei 4.0 GHz OC nie über 60°C.
Alles im CL-Profil "Leise".

Wäre jetzt nur schön, wenn ihr Corsair Link noch anpassen könntet, um die CPU-Temp richtig auszulesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

